# Echo PPT-2620 Hedge Trimming Attachment?



## 404gpb (Aug 3, 2022)

I have an Echo PPT-2620 pruning saw and have been looking for a hedge trimmer attachment for a while. I have found one online that I am interested in that is a model PP-HCA Type 1 003369. It's too far away to drive to see if it will fit and I can't find any information on it that will answer this question. Does anyone here know if it would fit my saw? Thanks in advance!


----------

